
Google’s New Tool to Weed Out ‘Toxic’ Abuse of Online Comments – Ie. Censorship - Corristowolf
http://fortune.com/2017/02/23/alphabet-jigsaw-perspective-comment-moderator/
======
tdkl
Great, now just flag "every opinion that's not ours" as toxic and you're set.
Brave new world.

~~~
Corristowolf
Exactly. The term "toxic" is highly subjective and prone to misuse.

